# مزيل دم ارجوكم



## الفيومى المصرى (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجوكم عايز مزيل دم للملابس بالتفصيل


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (24 ديسمبر 2012)

يارب حد يرد عيا ربنا يذيدكم علم ونفع


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ماء الأكسجين أو بودرة السلخ (صوديوم هيدروسلفيت) مع ملح الطعام


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك استاذ ابراهيم وادعوا الله ان يزيدك من علمه


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (27 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب ينفع احط ماء الاكسجين وبودرة السلخ والملح التلاتة مع بعض ولا لازم واحد من الاتنين بس مع الملح


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (27 ديسمبر 2012)

انا جربت ماء الاكسجين مع الملح والنشادر النتيجة معقولة بس كنت عايزها اقوى ياريت لو تقدر تنصحنى


----------



## chemnoor (27 ديسمبر 2012)

في القطن استخدم ماء جافيل
في الصوف أو الجوخ ماء الأوكسيجن
لا تمزج المواد مع بعضها


----------



## د حسين (27 ديسمبر 2012)

تحية طيبة
ان افضل طريقة لازالة الدم عن الألبسة هو المصل او السيروم الفيزيولوجي البارد من الصيدليات او يحضر بماء وملح طعام بنسبة 9% بحيث يتم تحريك قطعة القماش بلطف ضمن السائل والسبب ان الصباغ الأحمر وهو الخضاب يوجد داخل الكريات الحمر وأي تعامل قاسي يؤدي لخروج الصباغ من الكريات ويعلق بالثياب ويصبح صعب المعالجة .. مع ملاحظة ان الماء العادي يؤدي لانتباج الكريات وتفجرها وكذلك المواد الكيماوية ...​


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (2 يناير 2013)

اشكرك د/حسين لكن انا عايز طريقة اعملها وتتباع عندى فى المحل ربنا يكرمك


----------



## د حسين (3 يناير 2013)

*بسيطة*

حسنا أخي العزيز 
حضر محلولا باضافة 9 غ ملح طعام الى واحد ليتر من الماء المقطر وجربه واذا اقتنعت بالطريقة سوقه وبعه بعد ان تملأه بعبوات بلاستيكية مناسب جميلة وانيقة ولاتنسى ان ترفقه بورقة التعليمات واهم مافيها ان التحريك بلطف وبكمية كبيرة وعلى بركة الله واحسب لي جزءا من الأرباح ​


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (5 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههه جزاك الله خيرا د/ حسين


----------

